# Having to refresh Safari to view page.



## APMech (Aug 30, 2006)

I was wondering what could cause a problem with your Safari browser to need to be refreshed after entering a URL address in the address bar and pressing enter. 

After an address is entered, the page will not load unless the refresh button is used.

Tried to download firefox and see if it would work and it did it too.

Any suggestions on a fix???


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

is it all web sites you goto, or just one site?


----------



## APMech (Aug 30, 2006)

*Refreshing problem*

It is all web sites.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, what version of os x, and safari are you useng, and on what mac?


----------

